# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Al 4 maanden maagklachten

## diana654

Hallo allemaal,

Eerst mijn geschiedenis maar tot nu toe: Op 27 december kreeg ik buikgriep,met alles erop en eraan.Het duurde een dag of drie.Vanaf die tijd dus heftige maagklachten: pijn in de maagstreek,misselijk,vol gevoel en heel snel moe.Eerst kreeg ik een kuurtje met Pantoprazol 20 mg.Ik had niet het gevoel dat dit iets deed,dus is er getest op de Helicobacter bacterie: en ja dus positief.Hiervoor heb een Pantopac-kuur gehad,met twee soorten antibiotica en een maagzuurremmer.Hier ben ik goed ziek van geweest en voelde me totaal geen mens meer.Hierdoor ook een schimmelinfectie in mijn mond en keel opgelopen,die is uiteindelijk bestreden met Fluconazol.Na een week of twee na die kuur nog steeds geen verbetering van de maag,dus weer naar de huisarts geweest.Op mijn verzoek werd een gastroscopie aangevraagd.Na drie weken was ik daarvoor aan de beurt.Er zijn biopten genomen.Er waren geen rare of gekke dingen te zien,wel zag de internist nog voedsel( nadat ik ruim 10 uur niets meer had gegeten),ook nog een rode en geirriteerde maag.Uit de biopten is gebleken dat de bacterie in ieder geval weg is.Nu krijg ik medicijnen tegen een te trage maag: Metoclopramide en tegen de pijn weer de Pantoprazol.Slik de Metoclopramide nu 3 weken en echt misselijk ben ik niet meer,maar de klachten zijn er nog steeds.De Pantoprazol slik ik een ruime week en ook de pijn wordt nog steeds niet minder.

Nu mijn vraag: Wat moet ik nu nog doen,ik eet alleen die dingen die ik kan verdragen.Moet ik de maag verder nog laten onderzoeken?Wat zouden jullie doen?


Grtz Diana

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Diana,

Jij krijgt Pantoprazol (pantozol) tegen de pijn in je maag? Vind ik eerlijk gezegd bijzonder vreemd want Pantozol is absoluut niet tegen de pijn! (pantozol kan zelfs pijn in de maag veroorzaken!) Pantozol is een geneesmiddel uit de groep protonpompremmers. Het word voornamelijk gebruikt ter behandeling van maagzweren, en klachten zoals maagzuur. Ook wordt het middel gebruik als maagbeschermer bij langdurig NSAID gebruik. In combinatie met anticiotica wordt Pantozol gebruikt om de Helicobacter te bestrijden.
Ik zelf slik al twee jaar lang twee keer daags 40 mg Pantozol ter bescherming van mijn maag omdat ik twee keer daags NSAID slik, (omdat ik altijd pijn in de bovenbuik heb)en om mijn maagzuur zoveel mogelijk te remmen. Maar Pantozol is echt niet om de pijn in je maag weg te nemen. 
Op je vraag of je je maag verder moet laten onderzoeken, kan ik alleen maar zeggen dat je inderdaad verder moet laten kijken naar je maag.
Ga gewoon weer op je achterste poten staan. Ben je onderbehandeling van een specialist of gewoon bij de huisarts? Als je nog niet onder behandeling bent bij een specialist, dan zou ik zeker aan je huisarts vragen of hij je door wil verwijzen naar een maag-darm-lever arts.


liefs
Déylanna

----------


## diana654

Dank je wel voor je antwoord.Ja ik krijg de Pantozol tegen de maagpijn.De metoclopramide heb ik op advies van de mdl-arts,die de gastroscopie heeft gedaan,gekregen.Het gaat inderdaad allemaal via de huisarts.
Ik vond het al zo raar dat ik de Pantozol tegen de pijnen kreeg,heb ze ook al eerder gehad en toen hielpen ze ook al niet.En ook bij de Pantopac-kuur tegen de helicobacter bacterie.
Ik ga nu zeker weten, een verwijs vragen voor verder onderzoek.Dank je wel.

Grtz Diana

----------


## Déylanna

Laat je nog even weten hoe het afloopt.
Heel veel sterkte!

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Tim086

Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb echt exact hetzelfde als diana654. Ik zit momenteel aan de kuur PantoPac voor 1 week. (ben op de helft) Ik voel me nog steeds vaak misselijk en beroerd ook na het slikken van die pillen heb ik vaak een bittere smaak die opkomt. (waarschijnlijk gal).

Maar ik heb dus zomaar PantoPac gekregen omdat ik zelf vermoedde dat ik Helicobacter Pylori had. De huisarts schreef het snel voor omdat ik dadelijk vanaf september op stage ga in het buitenland. (dus met andere woorden een test duurde te lang en er is dus geen 100% zekerheid van Helicobacter Pylori) Ik ben bang dat ik dadelijk nog steeds mijn maagklachten behoud en dat ik met een rotgevoel(misselijkheid) op stage moet. Misselijkheid is de ergste boosdoener, het komt nooit zover dat ik moet braken ik moet echter wel gaan liggen en goed ademhalen. Vaak ga ik dan ook bibberen zonder dat ik het wil en krijg ik koud zweet in mijn handen. Dit had ik ook op de eerste dag toen ik PantoPac slikte.
De doktor heeft mij ook een formulier meegegeven om bloed te laten prikken, aangezien ik een fobie heb voor prikken ben ik nog steeds niet geweest. (ik probeer het zolang mogelijk uit te stellen) 
Ik hoop dat diana654 inmiddels beter is en mij misschien kan vertellen wat nou de specifieke oplossing is. Ook al slik ik momenteel PantoPac, ik ben bang dat het dadelijk niet voorbij is.

----------


## diana654

Nou ik ben nog steeds niet beter,loop ondertussen bij een internist.Heb net een bovenbuikecho gehad,maar nog geen uitslag.Ook mijn ontlasting wordt nu onderzocht op elastase( geloof dat dat het vetgehalte is).De internist schreef op het formulier voor de echo dat de alvleesklier grondig moest worden onderzocht.Ik heb dus veel info gelezen over de alvleesklier en heel veel van mijn klachten komen overeen met alvleesklierklachten.De internist zei gelijk al bij de eerste afspraak dat het niet mijn maag kon zijn.Dus vandaar nu eerst allerlei onderzoeken op andere dingen.Maar alles duurt allemaal zolang,ben nu inmiddels al 9 maanden verder en weet nog niet wat me mankeert.

Ik hoop voor jou Tim086 dat de Pantopackuur goed aanslaat en dat je straks verlost bent van je klachten.Die bacterie kan echt veel klachten geven,maar ook van die heftige kuur kan je goed ziek worden,wees vooral ook verdacht op schimmelinfecties( ik had er na de kuur een in mijn mond/keel).Maar er zijn ook mensen die jarenlang lopen met zo'n bacterie in de maag en die nergens last van hebben.

----------


## Tim086

Ik ben op het internet gaan zoeken wat eventueel anders de oorzaak kan zijn en hoe het eventueel opgelost kan worden.

Er kan sprake zijn van een parasiet genaamd Giardia Lamblia. (komt inmiddels ook in nederland voor) Hier zou je je op moeten laten testen. Je kunt zelf onderzoek doen door dit even door te lezen: http://www.mlds.nl/pages/aandoeninge...&aID=90&char=G

Een ander oorzaak kan zijn van een te slechte vertering, wat jij al zei dat je 10 uur al niet gegeten had maar dat er toch nog resten te zien waren. Dit kan behandeld worden met een dikke darmspoeling, zorg er wel voor dat je dit bij een erkend specialist laat doen. 

Nog iets anders kan de galblaas zijn, als die ontstoken is geeft deze foute signalen af via het zenuwstelsel, deze signalen veroorzaken de misselijkheid, opgeblazen gevoel, futloos, snel moe etc... De galblaas kan volledig weggeopereert worden maar dat zal de dokter moeten bepalen nadat er daadwerkelijk een ontsteking is geconstateerd. Verder kan het ook zijn dat de maagklep niet goed sluit waardoor je ook deze gevoelens krijgt. Voor een slecht sluitende maagklep bestaat er medicatie, ik durf niet te zeggen welke dit zou de huisarts moeten weten.

Na de PantoPac is alles wat leeft in je maag en darmstelsel vernietigd (ook de goede bacteriën) probioticum is hier een goede genezing voor om je darmen weer te versterken. Wat je daarvoor kunt nemen heet: Orthiflor basic dit is op kruidenbasis en kan zonder bijwerkingen een aantal dagen geslikt worden. 9 dagen is minimaal maar na 14 dagen moeten er toch wel resultaten zijn.

Het is ook mogelijk om langs een osteopaat te gaan, wat hij/zij precies doet weet ik niet maar voor zover ik had gelezen is dit een alternatieve geneeswijze. Zodra een mens ziek wordt, dan word dit getriggerd via ons fantastische zenuwstelsel. Die geeft een signaal door naar de hersenen die vervolgens de gevoelens uiten. (misselijkheid is daar een voorbeeld van) Aangezien wij als westerlingen niet vaak ziek zijn zoals in derde wereld landen, worden deze prikkels weinig gebruikt. Een fout in het zenuwstelsel kan dus zijn, nadat je ziek geweest bent, dat deze prikkels alsnog door worden gegeven terwijl je volkomen gezond bent. Mensen laten zich dus testen op van alles en nog wat maar de doctoren kunnen maar niets vinden. Een osteopaat is dan waarschijnlijk wel de juiste persoon die ons kan "genezen" ook al zijn we fysiek volkomen gezond.

Zelf ga ik nog op zoek naar een osteopaat om wat meer informatie bij die man/vrouw in te winnen, als dit mij voldoende overtuigt zal ik overwegen om zo een behandeling te ondergaan. Ik denk echter dat het niet goedkoop zal zijn door het feit dat het alternatieve geneeswijze is.

Zelf ben ik nog bezig met de PantoPac, nog 2 dagen en dan ben ik klaar. Ik voel mij momenteel echt beroerd, het begint met misselijkheid wat na een tijdje langzaam wegtrekt, eten doe ik amper tot niet omdat ik een brok in mijn keel heb. Ik blijf extreem lang op mijn bed liggen en kom er rond de namiddag pas uit en neem dan weer PantoPac voor mijn avondmaaltijd wat eigenlijk ook gelijk mijn ontbijt en lunch had kunnen zijn. Ik hoop dat ik er inderdaad vanaf ben nadat ik deze troep heb geslikt. Zo niet dan ga ik inderdaad maar eens langs een osteopaat.

Diana654 ik hoop dat ik je weer wat meer informatie heb kunnen verstrekken wat je misschien kunt doorgeven aan jou internist. Hou me maar op de hoogte als je wilt. Ik zal het wederzijdse doen!

Groetjes!

----------


## rojemire

jeeet je zeg ...wat een toestand denk je na de bacterie er van af te zijn niet dus
bij mij is maagzweer en gastritis ontdekt niet door de bacterie en moet met rusten over gaan ..duurd al 4weken en nouwelijks verbetering....als ik jou was terug na dokter en verwijzing mdl arts vragen

----------


## diana654

Gelukkig ben ik inmiddels weer herstellende en was dit topic helemaal vergeten..
Uiteindelijk had ik dus gewoon ordinaire galstenen en een galpoliep.Zelf in het academisch ziekenhuis in Groningen konden ze niets voor me doen en gooiden ze het op een post-infectueuze dyspepsie( maw: ik moest er maar mee leren leven..).Ik kon nog wel een therapie krijgen om beter met de pijn om te gaan.En ook kon ik pillen krijgen tegen de pijn( Amitryptyline),dat alles heb ik allemaal geweigerd en ben naar een Duitse huisarts/natuurgeneeskundige geweest.Hij heeft echt van alles onderzocht,van hart tot echo's en noem het maar op.Hij zag dus galstenen en ik ben terug gegaan naar mijn eigen huisarts( hij was het er trouwens helemaal mee eens dat ik naar Duitsland ben geweest),toen nog een bovenbuikecho laten maken en daar bleken ook galstenen op te zien.Vijf weken daarna lag ik op de operatietafel om de galblaas te laten verwijderen.
Het is via een kijkoperatie gegaan,maar ben toch lang herstellende geweest( im mei geopereerd) en kan nu pas zeggen dat ik er weer een beetje lichamelijk bovenop ben.Voor de vermoeidheidsklachten ben ik nu nog onder behandeling bij een homeopaat.
Al met al heb ik meer dan anderhalf jaar met deze klachten gelopen en als ik de ziekenhuizen had moeten geloven was er niets met me aan de hand en moest ik er maar mee leren leven.Ik vind het een schande dat ze zo met mensen omgaan.En ik heb het dus helemaal gehad met de reguliere gezondheidszorg( gek he?).

----------

